# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > خبر: لینک دانلود Crystal Reports 10 Advanced Developer

## hossein71

سلام
من چند سال پیش خیلی دنبال کریستال ریپورت 10 بودم ولی پیدا نکردم.ولی چند روز پیش گیرش آوردم براتون آپلود کردم.
بفرمایید این هم لینک کریستال ریپورت 10

حجم:220 MB

پارت 1 | پارت 2 | پارت 3 | پارت 4 | پارت 5 | پارت 6

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از لطفت ، خیل زحمت کشیذی
ای کاش تو یه آپلودسنتر دیگه که قابلیت Resume هم داشت میذاشتی
چون Resume نداره موقع دانلود خیلی اذیت میکنه
ممنونم
یاعلی

----------


## بهزادانلاین

سلام لینکش خراب شده! 
لطف میکنید اصلاح کنین.

----------


## abed65

و باز هم لینک خراب.

----------


## mollanouri

بالاخره بعد از کلی سرچ پیداش کردم...

*این هم لینک جدید دانلود کریستال ریپورت 10 جهت استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک و .... :*

http://www.4shared.com/get/VbubKq5V/...eports_10.html

----------


## f_poriya

> بالاخره بعد از کلی سرچ پیداش کردم...
> 
> *این هم لینک جدید دانلود کریستال ریپورت 10 جهت استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک و .... :*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/VbubKq5V/...eports_10.html


خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## bhshp100

> بالاخره بعد از کلی سرچ پیداش کردم...
> 
> *این هم لینک جدید دانلود کریستال ریپورت 10 جهت استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک و .... :*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/VbubKq5V/...eports_10.html


ممنون                          بسیار عالی بود

----------


## Lincer

> بالاخره بعد از کلی سرچ پیداش کردم...
> 
> *این هم لینک جدید دانلود کریستال ریپورت 10 جهت استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک و .... :*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/VbubKq5V/...eports_10.html


میتونید از این لینک هم استفاده کنید (مستقیم)
دانلود 

------------------
اسپاتیفای موزیک

----------

